# Windows laptop for mobile DAW



## HeliaVox (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello!
I was wondering what sort of windows laptops would be good for mobile DAW work. 
I’m mostly VST based, with only 1 or 2 tracks of recorded audio needed. 
Just putting the feelers out there 
Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## KallumS (Jan 7, 2019)

I'd say anything with an i7, decent sized HDD and 16gb of RAM would do the job. If you don't do any graphics based things such as gaming you can save a lot by going with a model without a dedicated GPU.

I hear very good things about the Dell XPS 15: https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...i7-laptop-512-gb-ssd-silver-10181484-pdt.html


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks for the tips. Should I do Win10 home or pro? My last Windows os was XP.


----------



## DavidY (Jan 8, 2019)

One advantage of Pro is it gives you more control over updates, so you can defer the big updates for up to 365 days.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 8, 2019)

Precision from Dell is a good line - can come with 32GB DDR4, amazing battery life, SSD, and an i7


----------



## Pixelee (Jan 15, 2019)

I would recommend a Lenovo extreme x1. It has 2 slots of m.2 ssd slot available so you can get up to 2 tb internally and 2 slots of ram that can go up to 64 gig of ram. U can even get a 4k touch screen if you desire. Build is very solid and slim.


----------



## hansandersen (Jan 15, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Precision from Dell is a good line - can come with 32GB DDR4, amazing battery life, SSD, and an i7


Is that what you use? Or what you'd use if you got a laptop?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 15, 2019)

Pixelee said:


> I would recommend a Lenovo extreme x1. It has 2 slots of m.2 ssd slot available so you can get up to 2 tb internally and 2 slots of ram that can go up to 64 gig of ram. U can even get a 4k touch screen if you desire. Build is very solid and slim.



Just saw one of those loaded and running SAW Studio.
Pretty impressive and to get that kind of power a year ago you needed a NUC or ITX Rack.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 15, 2019)

hansandersen said:


> Is that what you use? Or what you'd use if you got a laptop?


The latter, I use a desktop currently


----------



## hansandersen (Jan 15, 2019)

whiskers said:


> The latter, I use a desktop currently


Lmfao no I meant for something mobile lol. Ofc I knew u had a desktop hahahah


----------



## whiskers (Jan 15, 2019)

hansandersen said:


> Lmfao no I meant for something mobile lol. Ofc I knew u had a desktop hahahah


i own the Precision 5520 -- I do not use it as a DAW.


----------

